# Opening bank account as tourist



## Happyexpat2 (8 mo ago)

Hello for all. I’m a new member. Currently I’m living in Thailand and decided to move Philippines for long stay tourist or maybe permanent residency. I dont know how many months i will stay , but i know that i will need a bank account to transfer money from my home country to Philippines for my living expenses. Western union or atm withdraws with my home country’s bank cards will be too expensive. How can i open bank account in makati ? I will land Manila and i want to set up bank account there. In Thailand i mostly used agencies to do such things. How it works in Philippines ? For sure if i go bank alone bank will asks many documents that impossible to handle alone. I need advice about setting bank acccount as tourist. What i need for this ? Or which agency you would recommend. ? Thank you for all.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Happyexpat2 said:


> Hello for all. I’m a new member. Currently I’m living in Thailand and decided to move Philippines for long stay tourist or maybe permanent residency. I dont know how many months i will stay , but i know that i will need a bank account to transfer money from my home country to Philippines for my living expenses. Western union or atm withdraws with my home country’s bank cards will be too expensive. How can i open bank account in makati ? I will land Manila and i want to set up bank account there. In Thailand i mostly used agencies to do such things. How it works in Philippines ? For sure if i go bank alone bank will asks many documents that impossible to handle alone. I need advice about setting bank acccount as tourist. What i need for this ? Or which agency you would recommend. ? Thank you for all.


Not aware of any agencies for such. As a tourist your chances are 50-50, maybe go from bank to bank until you are successful. Philippines bank managers are pretty independent so two banks of the same company can give different results. Your chances are slim until you get an ACR card which I believe is at the second extension. Another option would be to use someone like Remitly or Transferwise (Wise) to send cash to a pawnbroker like Lhuillier, you are likely to get a better rate than Western Union


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You're going to have troubles opening a bank account, they require an ACR card like Gary mentioned and they'll have you take photos similar to passport photos, a copy of your utility bill for address reference. 

Depending on the bank, you'll also need to keep on deposit from $200 - $500 USD, so if you don't have USD you need to convert your pesos into dollars with a money changer for the deposit.

Make sure to have a back up plane in case you can't set up a way to get cash.

I've never heard of an agency handling opening up a bank account.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Transferwise (Wise) only deposits to a local PHP bank account.

Chuck


----------



## philjmutch (8 mo ago)

Hi guys and girls.. I have tried a couple of times as a tourist to open an account and got bounced every time AND we have family member who works in bank over there.. 
As advised, without ACR its unlikely but can also be done with SRRV.. My mate just qualified for and received his SRRV and was able to open personal account..
Chees


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

most are right about opening a bank account. I had to have my ACR card, utility bill for address and a minimum deposit and photo id. I got my ACR card on my 2nd extension. I don't know what they require now after my ACR card has expired, but i am back in the states now.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have SRRV and was refused by LandBank because I did not have an ACR. I applied electtronicially, was accepted but needed to go to bank in person to finalize. The manager demanded ACR.

I pointed out that on the back of my SRRV card it said ACR exempt by memo dated back in 1986.

I was told I needed to bring in the ORIGINAL of that memo to show the bank manager.

IMFITP

Try UnionBank, they are a little easier.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have SRRV and was refused by LandBank because I did not have an ACR. I applied electtronicially, was accepted but needed to go to bank in person to finalize. The manager demanded ACR.
> 
> I pointed out that on the back of my SRRV card it said ACR exempt by memo dated back in 1986.
> 
> ...


If you happen to have that document number please post and I'll add that to our Useful Links and nice to hear from you again it's been a long time.


----------

